

Stanisław Lem doodle - antichaos
http://www.google.ru/?hl=en

======
dividuum
You can get some debugging information using:

[http://www.google.com/?lem-debug&lem-show-
performance](http://www.google.com/?lem-debug&lem-show-performance)

If you press [N] you can skip the scene. [T] simulates a hit in the canon
scene. [Space] fast-forwards.

Source (readable after using a beautifier):

<http://www.google.de/logos/2011/lem.2.js>

